# 16340 Battery's?



## Paulie (1/6/15)

Hey all,

This might be a dumb question but does anyone stock these batterys:


*16340 *


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

yes. i know of a place


----------



## Paulie (1/6/15)

Ugi said:


> yes. i know of a place


Thanks can you tell me?


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

iv seen them at the Chinese malls. but they not imrs, standard flashlight battery. 3.7v 1200mah. inflated mah if you ask me.


----------



## Paulie (1/6/15)

Ahh cool ill stay away from those lol


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

true mate. sorry you asked, never specify IMR's
BTW what is it for...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (1/6/15)

A new mod im thinking about getting but want to make sure i can get all the parts first


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

shot bro for the rating. locally ive never seen them. maybe nitecore jhb can hook you up


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

cr123a is the same battery as 16340

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

i checkd nitecore got cr123a


----------



## Paulie (1/6/15)

cool thanks for the help


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

np


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

li ion will be fine in reg mods. this nitecore battery is high drain too, so im thinking 2 in a reg mod...


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Billet Box?

These: http://www.nitemods.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_24_25&products_id=15

You cannot order directly from them for shipping reasons. Send an email to Allen Scherl (nitemods@gmail.com). Pay via PayPal to wonderlite@aol.com.

Takes at least 30 business days to get here on the slow boat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (1/6/15)

Andre said:


> Billet Box?
> 
> These: http://www.nitemods.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_24_25&products_id=15
> 
> ...


Yeah i got offered a good deal on one so im thinking about it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (1/6/15)

thanks john


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/6/15)

we will be getting in the AWT batteries soon

there is also a 
*AWT 16340/550mAh/8A*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (4/11/15)

Some more odd sizes in stock now 

http://vaporize.co.za/?s=awt&post_type=product


----------

